# aromatherapy - the scented discussion thread



## redambition (Apr 6, 2007)

any other essential oil nuts out there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thought i'd start a thread for aromatherapy afficiondos and people interested in finding out more about it.

i've long been a fan of essential oils and aromatherapy, but my interest has grown substanially recently (much to the dismay of my credit card - hah!)

i'm re-reading 'aromatherapy an a-z' by patricia davis and i am rediscovering many things i forgot about since my last read of the book. it's really amazing how complex some of these oils are.. and how they can affect the body.

one thing i am on the lookout for are useful oils to keep at work, to create a happy, stress-reduced environment. my prerequisites are that they must be safe for use during pregnancy (i work in a big office and someone is always expecting), and the scent must be largely pleasant to many people. if anyone knows of any unusual ones it would be much appreciated.

if you have any unrelated questions, experiences or want to join in to the discussion, feel free


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm not an aromatherapy expert but I do enjoy burning oils and using them in my bath or to fragrance my skin and hair. One oil in particular comes to mind when I think stress relief and creating a happy environment and that oil is called *May Chang*. It's absolutely beautiful. It has a very sweet lemon scent almost like Lemon and Vanilla mixed together. I call it the happy oil because when ever I burn it I feel uplifted and happy. Customers really like it too. When I burn it at work I always get people asking me what the smell is and because I always talk it up it is our number one selling oil. Give it a go! 

P.s I just visited a site that said it is safe to use after the first 4 months of pregnancy. Maybe do a bit more research and see what your book has to say about it.


----------



## redambition (Apr 6, 2007)

oooh - that's a new one to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's not in the book i'm re-reading (the copy i have is an old edition.. the new one is on it's way to me). 

i can't find any info contra-ing the use during pregnancy as of yet, but i have found a warning not to use it on children as it's a stimulant. (but this goes for any oil with stimulant properties - a no no for children).

thank you - this one looks like one that i am going to have to try! I'll try and confirm if it's safe for pregnant women before i take it to work though.


----------



## lara (Apr 9, 2007)

Try some neroli - it's considered safe when not used topically, and it's a lovely refreshing smell that is neither overtly feminine nor super-sweet.


----------



## redambition (Apr 9, 2007)

thanks lara - neroli is lovely. i quite like it (hope everyone at work does too now... hah!)

aside note - i found may chang in my a-z 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was in there under it's latin name - litsea cubeba.


----------



## GreekChick (Apr 11, 2007)

If you`d like to incorporate aromatherapy into skincare, then you should look into the Decleor skincare. They have all kinds of essential oils that target specific skintypes ( for example, I am currently using the Ylang Ylang Aromessence oil in the morning (2-3 drops will do) under my moisturiser, and the Ylang Ylang Night Balm before I go to bed). I have combination/oily skin and Ylang Ylang is good at purifying and balancing skin. My skin has become normal and my pimples and old acne scars have cleared up. It seems counterintuitive to fight oils with oils but it really does work!!! And it smells so amazing! It really helps to calm you at night. The smells vary. For dry skin, there's the Neroli oil, For mature skin, the Iris oil, and for sensitive skin, The Rose D'Orient. 
You should take a look at their website, the ingredients are 100% natural and the oils are 100% pure.
www.decleor.com


----------



## ledonatella (May 26, 2007)

I work for Aveda and I just took a few Aromaology courses and have lots of info on it in case you have any questains on certain oils, etc.


----------

